# Tail as a size determiner?



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I recently read something about the size of a pup's tail, particularly the base of the pup's tail, can possibly be a gauge on it's future size. Anyone else ever heard of this? I know that the paw theory isn't always exact, especially with the compactness of our medium sized breed's paws. But never heard of the tail theory.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

oooo interesting i wonder if anyone has any info on this


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I've never heard of that ... just the paw thing. Which isn't all that accurate, at least in my personal experience. Roxy always had bigger paws than Kane as a puppy (although if you looked at Kane's paws in comparison to just HIS overall size, they were huge) and she turned out smaller than him. And still, if I'd have guessed based on his paw size, I would've expected Kane to reach his parents size easy -- 70-75lbs. Now, at ~52lbs at a year, I know he won't reach that.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

It's strange because there are probably so many different theories and factors that determine future size. I mean you have genetics (sire/dam size), paw size, diet, also the "unexpected" size occurance (runt/largest pup), but never heard of the tail proposal. Funny thing is that when I got Badger, one of the first things I noticed was his tail length and size. I even asked the vet about how thick the base was at the time. I just thought that since he has a long tail that it took more muscle to hold it up LOL!! But the base of his tail is thick, not abnormally, but still pretty thick. So who knows? Also, when I questioned the vet about how they determine size, they said they take the weight at 3 months and times it by 3. If it is a large breed dog, they add about 10 pounds to the total. I've heard on this site that you take the weight at 4 months and times it by 2. So it proves that there are many theories out there I guess!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Never heard of the tail thing but they best way to see how big your pup will be is to look at the parents. I know you want him on the bigger end but all the hope in the world will not change his genetics  my guess for him is still 50-60 my true bet is on 55lbs.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hmm this is actually pretty interesting, as my Phoenix has got a large base to his tail, like frm the point at his butt to about a hand size down is think as all get out and then the rest is like a regular tail. Penny had the saem thing til she lost the weight, but Orion being a mutt does not have this and Phoebe doesn't eitehr, since 3 of the 4 come frmo game lines makes me wonder. hmmmm I have never heard about the base of the tail thing, always knew about the age to weight ratio though.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Never heard of the tail thing but they best way to see how big your pup will be is to look at the parents. I know you want him on the bigger end but all the hope in the world will not change his genetics  my guess for him is still 50-60 my true bet is on 55lbs.  Merry Christmas!


I'll take 60 lbs.  He is on track according to ALL the theories. If his grandparents have any say, then 60 lbs. is a shoe-in Of course I'd be just as happy if he ends up being 55 lbs., but is built like he's 65 lbs. LOL!!! One thing is for certain, he thinks he's 60 lbs. right now I love his arse!!! Merry Christmas to you Lisa, your baby, and your whole family!!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you too!


----------

